# Someone better grab this...cheap!  Correct for Twin Flex and NOS!  ebay



## bobcycles (May 12, 2020)

rear rack being offered NOS....  35 bux!

ebay title if link doesn't work...

1947-50 Bicycle Schwinn Whizzer Rear Luggage Carrier Nos








Legs need to be shortened most likely...but that is the carrier for I believe 39' TF









						1947-50 Bicycle Schwinn Whizzer Rear Luggage Carrier Nos   | eBay
					

<p>1947-50 Bicycle Schwinn Whizzer Rear Luggage Carrier Nos . Condition is New.  Sold as shown great looking clean nos was wrapped in 1946 newspapers </p><p>These are in great shape great accessory</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## mynameislegion (May 13, 2020)

no


----------



## John (May 13, 2020)

The only TF that would fit is a 38 TF death bike


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2020)

John said:


> The only TF that would fit is a 38 TF death bike



Actually while it might fit with trimmed legs it still wouldn't be correct. The only known "Death Bike" has a standard McCauley nine hole rack that attaches to teh seat stays. The revised TF required a revised rack that attaches to the seat post binder. I have a rack like this and it came on a '41 girls Airman. I'm pretty sure it was used on Shelbys and possibly others as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (May 13, 2020)

Fit means fit nothing more


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2020)

John said:


> Fit means fit nothing more



Noted


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2020)

I've seen this beavertail (sheet metal) rack on quite a few Twin Flexes....I do realize
the legs would have to be modified to the tubular pivot ones... but the majority of 
this rack is correct I believe? Correct?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

I believe the forward mount should attach & "pivot" on the seatpost clamp bolt.


----------

